# Help ! Please, I need a Portuguese-French Dictionary !



## Sofitamor

Are there any plans to include one in Wordreference ?
The ones I have found on the web are simply BAD, incomplete, not reliable, extremely frustrating...
I'm sure I'm not the only one who needs it...
Please, please, a Portuguese-French Dictionary !!!!!
Otherwise, thanks for an excellent job.
Sofitamor


----------



## Vanda

We wish so, but it looks it won't happen soon. Anyway, Mike has the last word. What you can, which I do, is to ''make a bridge'' with Spanish or English. 
Exemple: dicionário (PT/Esp), diccionario (Esp/ Fr) or the other way around.


----------



## Sofitamor

Thank you, Vanda, for your nice and fast reply !

Of course, this is what I do also (the bridge) but it is never the same... It is not as good...

Well, let's try and convince Mike:

Come on, Mike ! What, with all the dynamic brasilian economy, it should be a necessity, I'm sure !

But I understand you are into big projects with Chinese and Arabic, and that must be quite consuming...

Portuguese is so much easier (same alphabet) !

Let's hope you give it a "go".

Thanx anyway, for a great tool.

Sofitamor


----------



## Nanon

Sofitamor said:


> I'm sure I'm not the only one who needs it...


You're not!   But yes, at this stage the best solution is following Vanda's advice and, if further information is needed, using Portuguese and French monolingual dictionaries. At least this is what I do...


----------



## Sofitamor

Right, Nanon.   

I just thought it might help if Wordreference knew about "popular demand".
I use Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa :
http://www.priberam.pt/dlpo/

The best I have found on the web in Portuguese-Portuguese.

Have a nice day !


----------



## Nanon

On fait une manif ?... 
Le Priberam est dans nos ressources. Regarde ici. 

Seriously, Portuguese doesn't have as many on-line resources as, let's say, French, so there may be an opportunity there .


----------



## Vanda

Sofitamor said:


> Right, Nanon.
> 
> I just thought it might help if Wordreference knew about "popular demand".
> I use Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa :
> http://www.priberam.pt/dlpo/
> 
> The best I have found on the web in Portuguese-Portuguese.
> 
> Have a nice day !


aha, that means you don't frequent our forum! If you would you'd know that for Brazilian usage the best on-line dictionary (the most modern and complete) is this one.


----------



## Nanon

Agreed, Vandinha, provided that Sofitamor wants something in Brazilian Portuguese. Aulete is one of my faves . Not to speak about the word games. Anyway it is good to have... both!


----------



## mkellogg

OK, I've heard you.   I'll see what I can do to have that language combination on the site in 2012.


----------



## Nanon

Oh my God!  That would be great!!! Thank you Mike!


----------



## Vanda

Mike, you are the melhor!


----------



## Sofitamor

Thank you, Mike !!!!

Probably available in 2012, I will keep that in mind.

It is true that there are not so many tools on the web for translation from Portuguese to French and vice-versa.

And congratulations on Wordreference, a great tool for translators.

If it didn't exist, someone would have to invent it.

Best,

Sofitamor


----------



## Sofitamor

And thank you both, Vanda and Nanon, for your valuable inputs. 

I did not know about this Aulete Portuguese dictionary (Brasilian Portuguese).

Thank you both !!

Have a very nice day,

Sofitamor


----------

